# Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2009)

*Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Lian Li hat zwei neue ITX Gehäuse im Programm.

Das Lian Li Q08 richtet sich an Spieler, welche eine Alternative zum Silverstone SG05 suchen. Es soll ein klein wenig größer sein als das Lian Li Q07 aber bedeutend bessere Belüftungsmöglichkeiten bieten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle | Übersetzung der Quelle

Das Lian LI Q09 kommt mit einem integrierten Netzteil und ist für Atom und Ion Plattformen ausgelegt.
Lian Li Produktseite


----------



## Invidia (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Kostenpunkt?

Bestimmt wieder top Qualität.


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Preis konnte ich für beide nicht ausmachen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

ohja das 08 ist ja geil, genau die Belüftung war das Problem beim 07 , na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Das teil sieht gut aus. Mal sehen wie der Preis ist.


----------



## Poulton (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Weitere Bilder vom Lian Li Q08 sowie des kommenden Q10:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

€:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## BlackWolf (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Wenn die Lian Li gehäuse nicht so teuer währen würde ich mir auch mal eins holen.

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Ein Teil der Spezifikationen des Q08 wurde im Lian Li Forum bekannt gegeben:


> Sure we will study that, currently we have a new case which going to release soon, it is Mini Q PC-Q8, *it fits Mini-ITX, one 5.25" ODD, Six 3.5" HDD, full size ATX PS/2 PSU, and two PCI slots ( you may remove one HDD cage to fit full size graphics card)*, we will study another model with hot swap feature.
> Quelle





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Geil


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Geiles Teil.


----------



## frEnzy (12. November 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Weiß jemand, wann das Q08 kommen soll?


----------



## iGreggy (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Gibt es eigentlich was neues zu dem Gehäuse? Bei Caseking habe ich es nicht gefunden. Weiß einer genau wann es kommen soll?


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Offiziell sollte es Dezember diesen Jahres rauskommen. Laut der Aussage von Caseking, soll es Ihres Wissens nur für den OEM Markt bestimmt sein


> das Q08 ist meines Wissens nach auch nur ein OEM-Produkt, das nicht für den Retail-Markt erscheinen wird. Die nächsten neuen Gehäuse sind für das erste Quartal 2010 terminiert - genaue Termine gibt es seitens Lian Li noch keine.
> Neue Lian Li Gehäuse Verfügbarkeit - ForumBase


andererseits gibt es da auch eine Aussage auf hardforum.com:


> When Lian Li say Dec 09, that means June 2010. Still waiting on parts they "introduced" in June of this year.
> Lian LI PC-Q08 - [H]ard|Forum


.

Andererseits ist der Dezember noch nicht zu Ende.


----------



## TroyAnner (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Wenn ich einen HTPC bräuchte, wäre es meine erste Wahl


----------



## Poulton (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Weitere Spezifikationen und Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frEnzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Wo hast du nur immer diese ganzen Infos her? Das Case sieht super aus!! Sollte ich irgendwann mal wieder Geld zum Aufrüsten haben, dann wäre das momentan meine erste Wahl


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wo hast du nur immer diese ganzen Infos her?


Google, SFF Bereich vom hardforum sowie ab und an sffclub.

Apropos: Silverstone führt auf der CES 2010 das SG07 vor: Sugo SG07 - PC Enclosures


----------



## donlucas (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Oh mann, mein kumpel und ich versuchen gerade wie blöde ein atx netzteil und ne gtx260 mit nem i5 im sugo sg05 unterzubringen (am pc, da die teile alle auf dem weg sind) und dann hauen die sowas raus...

Auch wenns geil ist, dass sich unsere wünsche erfüllen, so hoffe ich doch dass es noch möglichst lange braucht, bis diese cases auf dem markt sind^^


----------



## frEnzy (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Viel Spaß ^^ Das Netzteil ist per se erstmal zu groß und die Grafikkarte zu lang ^^ Viel Erfolg


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Ja klasse, jetzt wo ich mir grade ein neues Case gekauft hab -.-
Aber sieht wirklich super aus, keine Frage


----------



## emperator (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Sehr schickes Teil!
Schon etwas zu den Preisen bekannt?


----------



## lemon (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Jaa,

da hat Lian Li mal wieder gute Leistung vollbracht. Zumindest was das Design angeht.
An die Praxis werden wir in der nächsten Zeit kommen. 
Morgen oder Übermorgen kommt hoffentlich mein Lian Li *freu*

Bis dann 

lemon3007


----------



## Poulton (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Laut caseking wird das Q08 nicht vor April verfügbar sein:


> _wir haben nochmal nachgefragt, das Q08 wird definitiv kommen, das Q09 ist aktuell ein OEM-Produkt. Wir rechnen mit der Ankunft des Q08 allerdings nicht vor April - ein genaues Datum gibt es noch keins._
> Quelle


----------



## Poulton (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Bei Intel sind die Spezifikationen des Q10 aufgetaucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Hardwareluxx - Weitere Spezifikationen und Bilder zum Lian Li Q08



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in schwarz, silber und rot
zwei 140mm Lüfter zur Be -und Entlüftung
Front-USB als USB 3.0

Ein wenig skeptisch stehe ich dem Gehäuse mittlerweile aber dennoch gegenüber. Denn vom Volumen her liegt es gleichauf mit der SG01 und 02 Serie von Silverstone und nur rund 1l unter der 03er Serie. Zwar bietet das Q08 Platz für mehr Festplatten und wie mir scheint mehr Platz für den CPU Kühler, nur haben die drei anderen genannten den Vorteil, das sie auf preisgünstigere mATX Mainboards zurückgreifen können, welche mittlerweile ihren größeren Vertretern in nichts mehr nachstehen. Auch scheint es mir fraglich, ob man nicht den oberen 140mm Lüfter ausbauen muss, wenn man längere optische Laufwerke einbaut(als Bsp. nenne ich hier mal mein Blu-Ray Laufwerk von LG, welches 200mm lang ist).
Bleibt zu hoffen, das noch ein anderer Gehäusehersteller auf den mITX Zug mit aufspringt.


----------



## Poulton (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Das Gehäuse ist mittlerweile auch auf der Lian Li Seite gelistet.


----------



## frEnzy (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Mir gefällts immer besser


----------



## Clonemaster (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lian Li Q08 und Q09 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*



BlackWolf schrieb:


> Wenn die Lian Li gehäuse nicht so teuer währen würde ich mir auch mal eins holen.



So teuer sind die nicht, meins hat ca. 90€ gekostet und ist komplett
aluminium. Es gibt nach oben natürlich keine Grenzen nach oben aber 
es gibt schicke günstige modelle ;D


----------



## frEnzy (4. März 2010)

*AW: Lian Li Q08, Q09 und Q10 - Neue mITX Gehäuse*

Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder von der Cebit zum Q08:
Bild Lian Li ? Q08 (20/25) - ComputerBase

Ich finde es ja irgendwie seltsam, dass zwischen dem Lüfter in der Front und der Front eine so große Lücke ist. Nicht, dass der dann nur die Luft aus dem Gehäuse umwälzt, weil er zu wenig Frischluft angesaugt bekommt.


----------

